# Poly alloy fittings for pex piping



## Plumberskid77 (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone use the poly alloy fittings in their pex piping? My supply house sells a lot of it to one of the bigger companies in my area. 
Your thoughts all.

Thanks.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I re piped my house using them. Time will tell.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Brass looks better, customers appreciates the look of brass I think. Haven't tried the poly fittings yet.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ya brass looks great with spaghetti

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumberskid77 said:


> Does anyone use the poly alloy fittings in their pex piping? My supply house sells a lot of it to one of the bigger companies in my area.
> Your thoughts all.
> 
> Thanks.


That's all I use,try not to use brass at all unless transitioning,with the brass fittings the water in ky is corroding them up and eating them up in a yrs time,poly fittings only way to go


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Same here well water here eats the brass fittings in no time. No trouble with the poly ones yet.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Same here well water here eats the brass fittings in no time. No trouble with the poly ones yet.


If it eats out "brass" fittings... then its NOT brass.. its those crapola zinc 'brass' coating fittings is was making the ploy tubings look bad.. fookin lawyers


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> If it eats out "brass" fittings... then its NOT brass.. its those crapola zinc 'brass' coating fittings is was making the ploy tubings look bad.. fookin lawyers


Yea... The leaded brass is the "Good Stuff.":thumbup:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

All I use is Uponor ep propex fittings& lf brass to transition. Almost 10 years now. Never any problems.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumb Bob said:


> All I use is Uponor ep propex fittings& lf brass to transition. Almost 10 years now. Never any problems.


Totally agree ! Just brass transitions


----------

